# Puzzle League Tips....Please



## Flutter (Nov 14, 2016)

So, I am playing puzzle league and I beat the Tortimer levels, now I am on the percentage part of the villager level...I can't seem to get past 92%.   Help!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

Have a faster eye in terms of look at well the patterns
Plan combo ahead in the second you have

I pass everything it was so easy


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

Having an amiibo really helps. I have a hard time beating the third villager. I started completely over, and this time I'm using Blathers. His power is to completely stop the clock for a bit. It's pretty nifty.


----------



## Flutter (Nov 14, 2016)

Well...shoot.  I wont have any amiibos until Thursday and I don't know if any of them help in the game. lol  Thanks though. 

I will try to plan combos ahead.


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 14, 2016)

Try to move as quickly as possible and don't let anything reach the top! If planning ahead for combos is tough, simply trying to clear groups of three in areas of trouble (that are too close to the top) work well for me. Try to save your special (horizontal line clear if you're not using an amiibo) until you're in trouble or you have a lot of candy you need to clear (if you are in a candy level), and only use it if you have a full line that you can clear.


----------



## sarlouahh (Nov 14, 2016)

If you're really desperate you could try just spamming A and moving the cursor thing around. I've had to do that a couple of times, especially on the timed rounds c:


----------



## coffee-cream (Nov 14, 2016)

If you have AC amiibos, I suggest you use those. They can help you with their combo.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 14, 2016)

Puzzle League is a puzzle game that strives on being quick on clearing blocks and the ability to plan ahead. Each combo is triggered when you line up at least 3 matching blocks. When the properly lined blocks are vanishing, the time will briefly stop and you shouldn't hesitate on searching another potential set of blocks that can be combo'd. Do another combo while the time is stopped and the grace period will continue getting extended.

Once you've mastered combos, you might want to focus on triggering chains. If a combo causes other blocks to fall and cause additional combos, that's what we call a "chain". Doing so will earn you even more support/points and will also extend the time stop period. Because chaining requires planning your moves in advance, this technique is pretty tricky to master, especially for a novice player.

If you're lacking blocks to combo, feel free to instantly raise the stack of blocks up to where you'd feel comfortable. It'll open more possibilities to form combos and chains quicker as opposed to just waiting. It's especially useful during Garbage mode, where the game can decide to drop Garbage blocks at any given time.


Other than these tips, I think this mini-game requires practicing in order to become quicker and more efficient on managing blocks, and also being able to stay zen despite the mini-game being stressful at times. Even with any advice I've been given, I still seem to struggle simply because I can't seem to concentrate long enough to consistently quickly spot potential combos and chains.


----------



## Burigu (Nov 14, 2016)

I think practice is the key, right now I am stuck at Isabelle but, I have been practicing on time Attack to get my game a bit faster, you should practice in other game modes or just score attack and play to beat your record, like competing against yourself, once you are confident of your skills try story mode a bit more, I am not sure if I will eventually finish it, but practicing is the key to get better maybe for some people it's easier or harder but I think can be accomplished with no amiibo.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 14, 2016)

Is there anyway to change the cursor? IE move it in the Up and Down or is it Left/Right only?


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 16, 2017)

No, the panels can only be moved horizontally.


----------

